# Zoro vs Hawkins



## xmysticgohanx (Aug 6, 2018)

Scenario 1: 2 sword Zoro (which is what he used in the chapter)
Scenario 2: 3 sword Zoro

Who wins?


----------



## TheWiggian (Aug 6, 2018)

Seppuku knife Zoro high diffs


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 6, 2018)

Zoro. 

Best chance hawkins has is to draw that card that boosts someones power beyond their limit and hope it hits him and not ZOLO


----------



## Shrike (Aug 6, 2018)

So far, I'd bet on Zoro in both scenarios.


----------



## yantos (Aug 6, 2018)

his only shot is for him to have a hidan like tech where the damage transfers to the enemy him self and he manages to land such tech on zoro which is somthing he never shows so despite it being possible we cant just hand it to hawkins as he never showed such skill.
zoro wins .


----------



## TrolonoaZoro (Aug 6, 2018)

3 sword zoro mid diffs
2 sword zoro mid diffs

Hawkin has one trump card. He has to have one. But hes not pushing zoro. Oda made it clear his role is to be a play thing for zoro


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Aug 6, 2018)

I agree. even 2 sword Zoro wins


----------



## Gohara (Aug 6, 2018)

Zoro wins that match up in my opinion because Zoro's portrayal is more around the rankings of characters like Law and Kid.


----------



## neonlight (Aug 6, 2018)

Zoro wins in both cases. But Hawkins surely has few hidden cards which would push Zoro to go for higher end moves.


----------



## Gledania (Aug 6, 2018)

This thread again ...

Anyway. Zoro until Hawkins proof he can use anything but vodoo.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 6, 2018)

step 1) Zoro cut Hawkins dead

step 2) Hawkins survives playing with doll

step 3) step 1 & 2 repeat until Hawkins dead

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Holyorder Sol LB (Aug 6, 2018)

Ittoryuu Zoro mid - high diff, Zoro blitzes Hawkiss, he's did this two times in the last chapter released.


----------



## trance (Aug 6, 2018)

hawkins got some impressive hype from zoro but let's not get carried away now 

zoro handily takes it


----------



## gold ace (Aug 7, 2018)

Hawkin high diffs 2 sword
Extreme diffs 3 sword


----------



## Raiden34 (Aug 9, 2018)

Just like Law, Hawkins is stronger than Zoro too, like it or not.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Aug 9, 2018)

@God Movement


----------



## Luke (Aug 9, 2018)

I'm thinking Zoro wins this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Aug 9, 2018)

Hawkins only feats he has are alright at best. 

He doesn't deserve the benefit of a doubt over 2 swords Zoro after their recent encounter not to mention all out Zoro.

Zoro takes this for now. Honestly speaking Zoro being restricted the whole time till Wano showndown indicates greatly that his showings will be fearsome.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 10, 2018)

Mr.1 and Ryuuma were taken out with 1 sword style moves. 

Zoro doesn't need 3 swords to beat you're ass.


----------



## Raiden34 (Aug 10, 2018)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Mr.1 and Ryuuma were taken out with 1 sword style moves.
> .


And the PH Dragon also.



Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Zoro doesn't need 3 swords to beat you're ass.


It's just an excuse.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 10, 2018)

Erkan12 said:


> And the PH Dragon also.
> 
> 
> It's just an excuse.



Well if you want to be technical he also beat Hodi, Braham, and Monet with one sword moves and some losers from movies. 

I just mentioned the important ones

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gledania (Aug 10, 2018)

Erkan12 said:


> Hawkins is stronger than Zoro




What did he do until now that make him above Zoro ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Aug 10, 2018)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Mr.1 and Ryuuma were taken out with 1 sword style moves.
> 
> Zoro doesn't need 3 swords to beat you're ass.


 it seems to affect his overall combat speed though.


----------



## Raiden34 (Aug 10, 2018)

Gledania said:


> What did he do until now that make him above Zoro ?


Nailed him.


----------



## Gledania (Aug 10, 2018)

Erkan12 said:


> Nailed him.





Remember what Mr.1 did to zoro ? Who won again ?


----------



## Raiden34 (Aug 10, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Remember what Mr.1 did to zoro ? Who won again ?


So Zoro can't lose to anyone because he defeated Mr.1 before?


----------



## Gledania (Aug 10, 2018)

Erkan12 said:


> So Zoro can't lose to anyone because he defeated Mr.1 before?



You said Hawkins> Zoro.

I said : 



Gledania said:


> Zoro until Hawkins proof he can use anything but vodoo



The puppet he used where pretty easy to kill. Hawkins may also win. Whatever. I wait for feats.

But he didn't show anything that put him above zoro.

You said "he nailed him". I asked you how is that an evidence ? (Knowing Mr.1 did WORSE to zoro).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Aug 10, 2018)

He nailed 2 Sword Zoro with a card boosted attack yet Zoro still destroyed it while taking Hawkins' life in the process

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Aug 10, 2018)

Hawkins didn't show anything that woild even seriously wound Zoro, let alone defeat him. Not enough feats, sure, but from what we have seen, Zoro will brute force his way to victory. If Hawkins doesn't have something that will transfer the damage to the attacker, he has no real chance.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheWiggian (Aug 11, 2018)

Shrike said:


> Hawkins didn't show anything that woild even seriously wound Zoro, let alone defeat him. Not enough feats, sure, but from what we have seen, Zoro will brute force his way to victory. If Hawkins doesn't have something that will transfer the damage to the attacker, he has no real chance.



Good post. People tend to forget how much stamina and endurance Zoro had pre TS, scale that to post TS and you have someone who can likely rival Luffy's stamina and endurance feats from WCI.

A few nails ain't stopping Zoro. Hawkins needs more feats to place him above Zoro.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 14, 2018)

How many lives Hawkins has?

cuz I wanna know if Zoro 1 shots or 10 shots.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## maupp (Aug 17, 2018)

The fight hadn't even lasted 5 minutes and Zoro already took out 2 lives. Hawkins gets murdered 10 times by the Grandmaster.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cinera (Aug 21, 2018)

I agree with the consensus that Zoro mid diffs. :

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quipchaque (Aug 22, 2018)

Cinera said:


> I agree with the consensus that Zoro mid diffs. :



So basically you think Hawkins is equal to the likes of Vergo and Pica? Dude barely even fought and already  inflicted more damage to Zoro than those 2 ever could.


----------



## TrolonoaZoro (Aug 22, 2018)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> So basically you think Hawkins is equal to the likes of Vergo and Pica? Dude barely even fought and already  inflicted more damage to Zoro than those 2 ever could.


Zoro now mid diff pica? Lmao 
Take away the meme "zoro needed help to defeat pica" situation and you have a "fight" consisting of pica hiding. 
He never even come close to touch Zoro. 

Vergos ability are made to be one shotted by Zoro. And would get rekt even faster. 

Hawkins is more dynamic but hes not giving Zoro a run for his money. Which would take it away from being mid diff.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 22, 2018)

Hawkins being about as strong as Vergo or pica sounds right actually lul.

Idk why people think hes anythign special. Just a mid tier who got lucky and came to sabaody same time as Luffy. Nothing special.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Aug 22, 2018)

Zoro mid diffs Hawkins but low diffs or no diffs Vergo/Pica

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden34 (Aug 22, 2018)

Zoro still loses, he isn't beating any top Supernovas.



xmysticgohanx said:


> no diffs Vergo/Pica


Pica yes, Vergo hell no.

Not sure why people even comparing these two. Vergo is an armament haki and rokushiki specialist, Pica is nothing without his DF power, he probably has Tashigi level Haki.


----------



## Etherborn (Aug 22, 2018)

Zoro high diffs if you powerscale Hawkins. Taking feats alone into account, he mid diffs.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Aug 22, 2018)

Etherborn said:


> Zoro high diffs if you powerscale Hawkins. Taking feats alone into account, he mid diffs.


 Supernovas are like Warlords in that they dont powerscale off of each other as much

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Etherborn (Aug 22, 2018)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Supernovas are like Warlords in that they dont powerscale off of each other as much



Perhaps not as much as other groups like Yonko Commanders or Admirals, but I wouldn't say the gap is quite as wide as the Warlords.


----------



## Magentabeard (Aug 22, 2018)

Bloodlusted Zoro low difficulty. He just blitzes Hawkins and one shots him over and over.


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 22, 2018)

Etherborn said:


> Perhaps not as much as other groups like Yonko Commanders or Admirals, *but I wouldn't say the gap is quite as wide as the Warlords*.



based on what?
I wouldn't be surprised or disappointed even if one of the supernova is as weak as Caribou. After all they are all including Caribou are just simply men that crossed Sabaody with over 100k. Nothing should make Hawkins better than Caribou and nothing has to be different about their power levels except the fact that Hawkins happend to set sail and land on Sabaody right when Luffy did.


----------



## Etherborn (Aug 22, 2018)

Go D. Usopp said:


> based on what?
> I wouldn't be surprised or disappointed even if one of the supernova is as weak as Caribou. After all they are all including Caribou are just simply men that crossed Sabaody with over 100k. Nothing should make Hawkins better than Caribou and nothing has to be different about their power levels except the fact that Hawkins happend to set sail and land on Sabaody right when Luffy did.



Except Caribou's entire character is a joke and he got one shot by fucking Pekoms.


----------



## Quipchaque (Aug 23, 2018)

Etherborn said:


> Zoro high diffs if you powerscale Hawkins. Taking feats alone into account, he mid diffs.



By feats alone admiral green bull gets no-diffed by Nami. It makes 0 sense to use 3 panels worth of feats to judge a character that likely hasn't even been close to fighting seriously. So I would say your high-diff guess is closer to the truth.


----------



## Etherborn (Aug 23, 2018)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> By feats alone admiral green bull gets no-diffed by Nami. It makes 0 sense to use 3 panels worth of feats to judge a character that likely hasn't even been close to fighting seriously. So I would say your high-diff guess is closer to the truth.



I agree.


----------



## Raiden34 (Aug 23, 2018)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> By feats alone admiral green bull gets no-diffed by Nami. It makes 0 sense to use 3 panels worth of feats to judge a character that likely hasn't even been close to fighting seriously. So I would say your high-diff guess is closer to the truth.


In return, what did you see from Hawkins to say he would lose to Zoro?

Also Zoro was pretty serious when Fujitora blasted him into the ground and he watched Doffy and Fujitora leaves, he was serious when he tried to push that bird cage and failed, and he was serious when he tried to reach Pica's stones and failed instead he got help from Orlumbus.

Hawkins has a better portrayal than Zoro considering their 1 v 1 clash, plain and simple.


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 23, 2018)

Etherborn said:


> Except Caribou's entire character is a joke and he got one shot by fucking Pekoms.



what if that attack from pekoms could technically one shot killer, bonney and apoo? Caribou didn't expect the CoA there. Heck even post skip Bellamy is a supernova and might be stronger than some of the others.

Dont set ur hopes high on them cuz thats asking for big disappointment. Only ones like Kid Law drake and Urouge are actually legit. The others are hit or miss.


----------



## Etherborn (Aug 23, 2018)

Go D. Usopp said:


> what if that attack from pekoms could technically one shot killer, bonney and apoo? Caribou didn't expect the CoA there. Heck even post skip Bellamy is a supernova and might be stronger than some of the others.
> 
> Dont set ur hopes high on them cuz thats asking for big disappointment. Only ones like Kid Law drake and Urouge are actually legit. The others are hit or miss.



The day a member of the Worst Generation gets one shot by a Yonko subordinate lower than a commander, I'll come back and rep this post. Sound fair?


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Aug 23, 2018)

Go D. Usopp said:


> what if that attack from pekoms could technically one shot killer, bonney and apoo? Caribou didn't expect the CoA there. Heck even post skip Bellamy is a supernova and might be stronger than some of the others.





Etherborn said:


> Zoro high diffs if you powerscale Hawkins. Taking feats alone into account, he mid diffs.


Going with this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gianfi (Aug 28, 2018)

Don’t see zoro defeating one of the top supernovas. Hawkins high diff him. I think Killer is the strongest Supernova Zoro could beat with extreme diff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## neonlight (Aug 30, 2018)

If Zoro is to fight Shogun alone, he has to mid diff Hawkings, unless Shogun turns out to be Spandam.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 31, 2018)

Hawkins is a bad matchup for Zoro given his powers and Zoro's style. Hawkins has mediocre DC though, and since he hasn't shown pretty much any offensive hax, he's gonna eventually run out of ammo and take a clean one to the throat.


----------



## Gledania (Sep 1, 2018)

Gianfi said:


> Don’t see zoro defeating one of the top supernovas. Hawkins high diff him. I think Killer is the strongest Supernova Zoro could beat with extreme diff



Zoro> Hawkins > Sanji 




Erkan12 said:


> Hawkins has a better portrayal than Zoro



By doing what ? The only character we know he beated so far was brownbeard.
And his bounty is equal to Zoro.

They clashed for like one minute. When zoro faced Kaku the first time he got rekt easily. It means shit.
Zoro defeated his Vodoo pretty easily while protecting Tama.

Hawkins didn't show anything that put him above Zoro.


----------



## Raiden34 (Sep 1, 2018)

Gledania said:


> By doing what ? The only character we know he beated so far was brownbeard.
> And his bounty is equal to Zoro.
> 
> They clashed for like one minute. When zoro faced Kaku the first time he got rekt easily. It means shit.
> ...



Why did you get a ban before? Lol

Anyways, Kaku never pushed Zoro that badly. Zoro even overpowered Kaku with his technique while he never did the same with Hawkins's doll.


----------



## Gledania (Sep 1, 2018)

Erkan12 said:


> Why did you get a ban before? Lol


Exams.




Erkan12 said:


> Anyways, Kaku never pushed Zoro that badly



At w7. He got him with fingergun.



Erkan12 said:


> Zoro even overpowered Kaku with his technique while he never did the same with Hawkins's doll.



Yup but they fighted for like 2 chapters and used all what they had.

Hawkins vs Z/L was a litle clash of one minute.


----------



## Raiden34 (Sep 1, 2018)

Gledania said:


> At w7. He got him with fingergun.
> 
> .


Zoro was distracted, Hawkins never had that advantage.



Gledania said:


> Yup but they fighted for like 2 chapters and used all what they had.
> 
> Hawkins vs Z/L was a litle clash of one minute.




Hawkins obviously portrayed better than Kaku, and Zoro can't beat him as he did with Kaku.


----------



## Gledania (Sep 1, 2018)

Erkan12 said:


> Zoro was distracted, Hawkins never had that advantage




Zoro was protecting tama. In normal circumstance he would have dodged hawkins nails.

Also he didn't expect to see him using nails. In the end one shoted his puppet easily.



Erkan12 said:


> Hawkins obviously portrayed better than Kaku, and Zoro can't beat him as he did with Kaku.



Kaku literally send him flying with his nose attack.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Sep 1, 2018)

Zoro destroyed Hawkins' card boosted puppet while taking one of Hawkin's lives at the same time.


----------

